# What colour is Plasma?



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A quick question Heretics, mainly for the old and bold amongst you. Can anyone confirm what colour signified plasma weapons? Most people including myself have painted the blue/white glow on plasma weapons but IIRC, in RT, it may have been signified with purple, now I'm painting my marines purple so a purple glow on plams guns may be too much, but if anyone could confirm that for me it would be greatly appreciated, I think other heavy weapons may have had a colour code too, be nice to work it into the theme of the force, many thanks in advance Oldman xoxox


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well if you want to get into it plasma is white hot, ball of burning gases. The small chunks of a fusion reaction occuring within the weapon well in current science anyway. Maybe in 40k the have dyes or something that can be used on super hot gases or maybe its the magnetic containment feild burning off that causes the color.

As to the models perspective any color works, personally I'm a fan of the green but as an ork player theres already too much green so both blue and purple sound like s good idea for plasma or other incomprehensible technologies 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I usually use a blueish white plasma for Imperial forces. Where as I'll use a sickly green on Chaos plasma, because the warp. 
I'm thinking of doing a pinkish plasma for some group but haven't made any decisions.
I would say it should come down to the color of the coils. As plasma would be white-hot it would just glow whatever color the plasma weapons' crafter decided to use.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's never been something so formal as "blah is color x." I think a lot of people paint plasma guns blue because they look good that way-- but if you think that yours look better in purple then purple it is! At the end of the day, it's about what you think looks good.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I prefer my plasma guns to be Orange/Yellow, but my army tends to be dark blue so it's an offset color for them.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Blue is the most common IMO but I've seen greens/purples/yellows. GW showcases them in blue/green usually. 

Another alternative is to just have cool coils, ie bronze/metallic.

Short answer-whatever works for your scheme.


----------



## Huntmaster0001 (May 26, 2011)

Me Blue for imperial marines. Red for CSM.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I most often paint plasma green but that's because I play the 5th Company of Blood Angels and it works with the scheme.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks gents, I'll most likely stick with the blue/white glow, which is pretty much real world plasma anyway, of course my head is now tortured, I'm near certain in Rogue Trader they had a colour to signify plasma missiles/weapons red for melta, purple plasma etc, just a little nugget of fluff that is now torturing my mind!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Might be more a ease of modeling thing at that point maybe, a fair few of the early GW store/studio armies seemed to have.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------

